# Health class?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The semester is about to end, and DD has to have 'health' class, as a required credit. Does anyone have any material suggestions? I guess we should cover, diseases, sanitation, personal care, what else? (besides the 'nitty gritty')?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

How old is she?

Proper diet ... nutrition ... all things intricate concerning a woman's body and life cycle ... etc

I believe health compromises three parts to make a whole: body, mind and soul.

So you may want to consider discussing physical health, mental health and spiritual health as well.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

What grade? What do your state standards say?

Our state has 3 main categories: Health Education (function of body systems, being "healthy" via diet, excercise, etc.; disease prevention), Physical Education (basic PE), and Family and Consumer Science (preparing healthy meals, household safety, etc.) 

I probably wouldn't bother buying any specific "health" curriculum unless you are interested in doing a unit on the human body, which is always fun. All the rest you have probably already taught in your daily life....being healthy, making good food choices, getting exercise, washing your hands, development/puberty/sex ed as appropriate.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

This is 8th grade. One semester of health is required by law in 8th or 9th. 
What they are mostly after is sex ed, diseases, acceptable 'social' contact, personal hygiene.
nutrition, excersize, body systems other than sex related, PE, and Home Ec. are not for this class.

I guess I was after a basic guidline to follow. I know xyz due to years of experience the hard way, but what do you teach a 14 year old without leaving out something crucial, or going over the line?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

What do you mean "going over the line?" Does that mean the "too much information"? Or did you mean some rule about the class? 

When we did the class for our older boys, we covered all the topics you listed above (we even covered the "girl" topics since we think they needed to know) plus we covered some basic topics we called "Life Skills" (the kids called it "sex, drugs and rock 'n roll"!) which included the "just say no" type conversations. 

As for "too much information" - you know your child best. Just watch and listen and you will know when the line has been reached. But, I am compelled to point out, that sometimes these topics can be uncomfortable for students that age but they need to learn it anyway. You would not want to leave something out and then have her learn it from someone else. 

As for materials, we had two old Health/PE books we found at a library sale. We also used online charts for nutrition. The boys bought a few "guy" type magazines about exercise and fitness. One son bought a few biking magazines and outdoor type exercise magazines. The magazines had articles or ads that then gave web sites that took them to more fitness and health type information. 

Good luck.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My boys liked the Switched on Schoolhouse health program from Alpha Omega. Most of the curriculum suppliers have health curriculum. Some provide it every year (like ABeka), so that probably wouldn't be good to use for one semester since they spread out their health curriculum so much. If you want to just get books on the topic and cover it yourself, you can check to see what is required in your state, and follow that. For example, if you are from Wisconsin, you might want to look at this website and use books to cover the topics required in this schools curriculum: http://www.sheboygan.k12.wi.us/farnsworth/students/documents/SexEdCurriculum_7thgrade.pdf

Dawn


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that's more what I was looking for, but I can say I am not looking forward to it. She's at stage where she doesn't see the point in dressing for modesty, and doesn't want to hear what I have to say. This ought to be fun.:stars:


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

we are doing abeka 8th grade health with our son, we really like it and it is one semester


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

halfpint said:


> For example, if you are from Wisconsin, you might want to look at this website and use books to cover the topics required in this schools curriculum: http://www.sheboygan.k12.wi.us/farnsworth/students/documents/SexEdCurriculum_7thgrade.pdf


Wow, that's hilariously detailed! The poor kids!! Not only do they have to learn all about puberty and sex [all together, in front of their peers, which is hard enough!] but also menopause, mastectomies and conjoined twins! 

Honestly, I think some kids are ready for this level of detail, others will find it way too much information and probably most won't understand a lot of it. You know your child best; this is not at all how I would intend to present this information, but instead a little at a time for most of their lives. 

As far as dressing for modesty, I like to be blunt: "If you wore that, you would look like a hooker." "What's a hooker, mom?" "A person who sells their body and has sex with other people for money." I guess I haven't had to go further than that yet, my kids were so grossed out that we haven't had to say anymore.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have said a few things like the hooker comment. We were at St. Vinnies, and she tried on this black shirt that was low cut extreme. She of course put on a light colored tank underneath. I told her, even though you have an undershirt, the color combo still makes men want to look at your boobs, and she said let them look.

HOW-SOME-EVER, the other day, (who knows how) the subject of 'internal pelvic exams' came up, and I carefully explained to her the basics of what happens when you have one. I told her when she becomes involved with a man, there are so many diseases that its more likely to catch one than to catch a cold, and then you have to have this sort of exam every year forever. She went white as a sheet, and was totally horrified. I hope I scaired the teenage 'desire' right out of her.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> HOW-SOME-EVER, the other day, (who knows how) the subject of 'internal pelvic exams' came up, and I carefully explained to her the basics of what happens when you have one. I told her when she becomes involved with a man, there are so many diseases that its more likely to catch one than to catch a cold, and then you have to have this sort of exam every year forever. She went white as a sheet, and was totally horrified. I hope I scaired the teenage 'desire' right out of her.


 At 14, especially if menses has begun, shouldn't she be having annual gyne exams anyway? And please be careful not to make her afraid of seeing a doctor! If she is going to make a mistake in the "adult activities" area, shouldn't she at least feel comfortable getting help to fix it, rather than dying from something completely curable/preventable out of misplaced fear?


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

When I was in my late teens/early twenties, I _was_ the guy you didn't want near your daughters. If it stayed still long enough...

Lots of girls, some of whose last names I never knew. I never caught a VD, but during the same timeframe, I caught a whole bunch of colds.

I think it is pretty much never a good idea to lie about or exaggerate the risks of sex. Your kids will figure out that you were lying, and then they might be inclined to ignore _everything_ you had to say on the subject.


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

offthegrid said:


> Wow, that's hilariously detailed! The poor kids!! Not only do they have to learn all about puberty and sex [all together, in front of their peers, which is hard enough!] but also menopause, mastectomies and conjoined twins!
> 
> Honestly, I think some kids are ready for this level of detail, others will find it way too much information and probably most won't understand a lot of it. You know your child best; this is not at all how I would intend to present this information, but instead a little at a time for most of their lives.


A "little at a time for most of their lives", how long do you expect your children to live with you...till they are in their mid 20's or 40's??

I think this is a good complete program, AND 14 is not to young to understand this information. Heck I was already having sex at 14, not braggin, that is just the way it was for me. So would you rather your daughter not know what can cause problems and trouble down the road, or have her completely up to date on how to protect herself and any partners she may have through out her long life???

Teach her everything you can get your hands on Knowledge is POWER!!

Emmy


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Emmy D said:


> A "little at a time for most of their lives", how long do you expect your children to live with you...till they are in their mid 20's or 40's??
> 
> I think this is a good complete program, AND 14 is not to young to understand this information. Heck I was already having sex at 14, not braggin, that is just the way it was for me. So would you rather your daughter not know what can cause problems and trouble down the road, or have her completely up to date on how to protect herself and any partners she may have through out her long life???
> 
> ...


I think you missed my point....my girls are 8 & 11 and know a lot of this already; certainly they understand the hard facts about how babies are made and born (I'll admit their knowledge on conjoined twins is woefully inadequate at the moment.) 

I can't imagine expecting children to "learn" this when presented everything from proper hygiene to menopause for one semester middle school. So rather than wait until they are 14, start when they are 6. We haven't gotten into pregnancy prevention yet (aside from abstinence) but I don't think either of them are mature enough to get into this yet. My 11 year old still finds the concept of kissing a boy pretty disgusting and has decided that adoption (they are both adopted) is the perfect way to become a mother without doing "you know." The concept of sex for reasons *other* than making babies is still not quite understood, but obviously it's going to be important to get into these discussions with my 11 year old pretty soon. However, since we've pretty much talked about this for years I don't think it will be really difficult or embarrassing.

I am in total agreement with you that knowledge is power....waiting until kids are 14 is way too late. And then the concept piling a bunch of hormonal teenagers in a room together and expecting them to learn and understand all of this sounds pretty tough on them.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

dont mistake what I was saying. I didnt purposefully scare her with the pelvic exam story, I gave her basic facts, she was disguisted on her own.

I also, was messing around at 14, and 15, but back then, there were alot less vd floating around than there are now. heck, I see personal ads in the paper everyday for someone with herpes looking for the same for 'un-commited fun'. and she certainly isnt ignorant of alot of things she needs to know. she has known the basics of reproduction since she was old enought to comprehend, as we have always had livestock breeding and such, and she knows what the Bible says about marriage and sex. 
what she doesnt know is gruesome details, parts of the reproductive systems, details of conception, etc..
the day I had to explain circumcision, she said it was the most disguisting thing she never wanted to know.

The problem is, I know alot of things she needs to know. Law here says she has to have a half credit health class. I need a basic guideline to follow. Some organization. I would like to present it to her in an orderly fashion, rather than just dump it on her. I dont find it embarresing, but she does. She told me looking at herself nude in the shower is embarressing.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> She told me looking at herself nude in the shower is embarressing.


Oh my goodness, that makes me so sad. No one should feel so uncomfortable in her own skin. 

Here is a book I bought for my son to read after he reads a book about boys' development. I want him to read a book for girls so that (a) he gets as much good information as possible, (b) can understand why girls might be acting "funny," and (c) can develop empathy for his fellow human beings who might be experiencing similar changes. (He hasn't read either of them yet; I wanted to have them on hand when he is ready.)

http://www.amazon.com/Whats-Happening-Girls-Revised-Third/dp/1557047642/ref=pd_sim_b_22#noop


Even if this particular book does not feel right for your daughter, I strongly encourage you to find _something_ you can share with her. This poor girl really needs to understand - body-image issues like hers can be quite devastating and dangerous if left untreated.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. I think and foremost she needs to grasp the AWE of the female body. It is not something to be embarrassed or disgusted by.
A quickie lesson on the internal anatomy and the functions there of and a light glossing over how babies get in there to begin with. Light and breezy, because they are just facts. 
Then perhaps some historical study on how it used to be and how it is now. The leaps that female based medicine has taken in the lat 100 years, the changing views of pregnancy and childbirth and female health in general. You can hit on corsets and the dangers they presented.. fashion at the cost of health..pregnancy as an illness vs. now.
More than anything, she needs to understand how fantastic her body is.. it is a DNA replicating machine. It builds people!! Oh Wow. How cool is that???


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Well.. I think and foremost she needs to grasp the AWE of the female body. It is not something to be embarrassed or disgusted by.


I'm not sure that adolescents will be in awe; I don't think I was really amazed at development and reproduction until I wanted kids. Up until that point everything was more of a nuisance and yes, sort of embarrassing; certainly in middle and high school, and the peer pressure issues really made it worse (comparing yourself to other girls, listening to boys talk about girls, etc.)

I do think the book is a great idea. One place I worked during college had a state-funded "crash course" in sex ed for at-risk teens...kids from very disadvantaged backgrounds (there was also an education & work component to the program). I had a chance to look at some of their resources and I was like "wow, I never knew that" and "I always wondered about that!" and I was 21! I wish my parents had gotten me a book with the nitty gritty that I could have read [in private of course, I would have died if embarrassment if anyone KNEW, I think!]


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

OfftheGrid, see that is the problem, younger girls are mostly taught NOT to appreciate their bodies as a beautiful thing, a work of art, a life giving vessel. They are also mostly taught to "be ashamed" of how wonderful bodies, real naked bodies, are!! Take the SEX out of it for a while, teach them to be proud women who revel in what we have been given!!


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

There's a great book for girls called Body Drama by Nancy Amanda Redd. It's detailed and graphic (there are pics) so I'd suggest you read it first and then you can discuss it with your DD. If she's not ready for that much detail yet, it's still a great book for later on. I wish we'd had books like that when I was growing up: all about how none of us are built the same, how we need to learn to be happy with our bodies despite what the media tells us, etc. 

For just basic health class, (grade 8?), here's a link to an outline: http://www.worldbook.com/wb/Students?curriculum/grade8

Though I think the listing for 'mental hygiene' is supposed to be 'dental hygiene' lol.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

she has read a book similar to the whats hapening.. one. I gave it too her the year before she started her menstral cycle.

that worldbook outline is pretty good, I think I will build off that.

I wouldnt say she has body-image issues. she is just experiencing normal puberty. she is on the high end of the spectrum, rather large and wide compared to others, but very thin.. fortunately or unfortunately, depending on your point of view, she is fairly well a knock-out. I fear for her safety in this world more than anything else.


----------

